# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Antibiotica in de ban ?

## zazu500

Maandag, 19 maart 2012 09:58

Routineoperaties worden vanwege de resistentie tegen antibiotica wellicht onuitvoerbaar, zo heeft de directeur-generaal van de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie benadrukt.

Margaret Chan waarschuwde dat bacteriën dusdanig snel resistent worden tegen antibiotica dat het einde van de moderne geneeskunde mogelijk in zicht is.
Als resultaat kan elk antibioticum dat ooit is ontwikkeld onbruikbaar worden waardoor routineoperaties onmogelijk zijn. Het gaat onder meer om veel medicijnen die worden gebruikt bij de behandeling van tuberculose, malaria, bacteriële infecties en HIV/AIDS, maar ook bij eenvoudige behandelingen van snijwonden.

Post-antibiotica tijdperk
Tijdens een conferentie van infectieziekte-experts in Kopenhagen zei Dr. Chan dat we mogelijk een post-antibiotica tijdperk binnengaan. Multiresistente bacteriën komen steeds meer voor in Europa en elders in de wereld.
Patiënten die zijn geïnfecteerd met multiresistente pathogenen hebben 50 procent meer kans om te overlijden, zei Chan. Een post-antibiotica tijdperk betekent het einde van de moderne geneeskunde zoals we die kennen.

Misbruik
Bacteriën die ziekten veroorzaken worden vroeg of laat resistent tegen antibiotica. Veel infecties kunnen op die manier moeilijk of niet meer behandeld worden met moderne medicijnen.

De Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie wijt de huidige situatie aan het misbruik van antibiotica. Ze worden onjuist voorgeschreven en te vaak en te lang gebruikt. Door de stijging van het aantal multiresistente bacteriën, de nieuwe antibiotica die momenteel worden ontwikkeld en weinig stimulans binnen de industrie om te investeren in onderzoek en ontwikkeling is innovatie hard nodig, concludeerde de WHO.

Bron: Telegraph.co.uk

----------


## Flogiston

Ook hierover hebben we eerder gesproken. Net als toen meld ik opnieuw dat dit een kwestie is van de medische wetenschap tegen de maatschappij.

De wetenschap waarschuwt al jaren - zelfs al enkele decennia - tegen twee gevaren:
Het te vaak voorschrijven van antibiotica, ook als die niet nodig zijn.Het niet afmaken van een antibioticakuur door de gebruiker.
Bij het eerste punt hebben we in Nederland al goed naar de wetenschap geluisterd: wij gebruiken per persoon minder antibiotica dan waar ook ter wereld. Daar was een ware "opvoedingscampagne" voor nodig: het is nog niet zo gek lang geleden dat de patiënt simpelweg een antibioticakuur _eiste_ van de arts, ook tegen een virusinfectie waarbij bekend is dat antibiotica niet helpen.

Gelukkig heeft het "opvoeden" van de consument in Nederland inmiddels gewerkt, en schrijven wij erg weinig antibiotica voor - met als positief gevolg dat multi-resistente bacteriën hier daadwerkelijk minder vaak voorkomen dan elders.

Het tweede punt is nog wel een punt van zorg. Vanwege de wan-informatie van allerlei vage sites zijn mensen toch wat bang geworden voor antibiotica. Veel mensen stoppen met hun kuur zodra ze zich iets beter voelen. Dit terwijl de wetenschap ons probeert te vertellen dat juist die half-afgemaakte kuren de beste manier zijn om resistentie te kweken.

Uiteindelijk zal er altijd resistentie ontstaan. Wij hebben echter middels ons gedrag in de hand of dat na tien jaar gebeurt, of na honderd jaar.

Helaas zijn wij te eigenwijs. Daardoor worden bacteriën al na tien jaar resistent. Dat is te snel om nieuwe vormen van antibiotica te ontwikkelen. Daardoor krijgen we steeds meer last van die resistente bacteriën. Uit democratisch oogpunt is dat terecht, want we kiezen hier zelf voor via ons eigen gedrag.

----------


## Luuss0404

Goede uitleg Flogiston! 

Zou fijn zijn als de voedingsindustrie ook geen antibiotica meer zou gebruiken, helaas op internet zegt de ene site dat we dat via vlees niet binnen krijgen en de andere site zegt van wel, dus daar werd ik niet veel wijzer van. Neig zelf meer naar dat we het wel via vlees binnenkrijgen, gezien ik altijd heftig reageer op antibiotica en ook op vlees tot ik dat uit mijn voedingspakket haalde...

----------

